# shivering in scotland



## Banana (Mar 11, 2007)

hello there all. 

just stumbled upon this forum, thought it looked interesting so thought I'd join your merry comunity!

I'm Banana, 29 and from bonny scotland (its a bit cold and wet today)
I am a photography student and care assistant.

I have a beautiful 26 year old 13.2hh welsh x gelding called Brandy who I have owned for one year and five months! He's my pride and joy and my escape from the 'real' world! I'll post some piccies of him in the photos bit and tell you a bit more about him there.

Anyhoo, I look forward to emersing myself in this forum (been looking for a new one to come on for a while now!) getting to know you all and your horses (I'll probably hang out in the photos section the most as there is nothing I like doing more than having a break from essay writting and looking at photos of horses and ponies!)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome dear!
I too am a student and a student that runs to a horse as an escape. I relate! I would really enjoy seeing your photography, I'm excited to see it. I also have an older horse who is 23 this year! I have such a soft spot for the older ones. Is yours still able to be ridden?

Anyway, welcome! :wink:


----------



## Banana (Mar 11, 2007)

hi there kristy!

Yes, my boy is still able to be ridden. I ride him a minimum of every other day, as he is a little stiff in his hind legs and this helps keep him supple. He's living out now, so hopefully that will help also.

I'll maybe put a post up in the photos bit with some of my portrature work on it (thats what I do, portrature and rock photography - rock as in bands, not rock as in pebbles!)

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, yes. They get so stiff. I feel guilty riding and I feel guilty not riding. I baby him so much. :wink:


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

welcome!!! I'm pretty new too  Wet and cold? lol come here, it was like 72 today!!!!! Perfect


----------



## Banana (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi MPJ, thanks for the welcome!

I'm a true scottish lass, I cant handle the heat!! last summer we peaked at about 96 and that was horrendous! the ponies were sweating just standing in the field!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

